# 2017 Hoyt Carbon Defiant Turbo #2 cam



## bigbucks9 (Nov 25, 2005)

So frustrated and disappointed. I consider myself a very knowledgeable bow tuner in both the binary and cam 1/2 systems. But i am done with this bow. 

The only way to achieve bare shaft or fletched shaft bullet holes in paper are with string loop and nock point set at 1/4 below 90 degrees. Even at that, the tear is still nock high past ten yards. That is just not acceptable to me. 


Here is what I have tried in all combinations :

62-73 lbs draw
.340 spine to .300 spine shafts at 28" with 50 grain to 125 grain tips
27-28 inch draw
timing dead even to advancing top cam 1/8 inch in very small increments
hamskea bottom limb driven rest
arrow at bottom of burger button hole to 1/4 inch above hole. 
different tensions and positions of rope that drives arrow rest. 
side plates and regular hoyt grip
top limb bolt adjustments up to 1.5 turns to affect tiller
33" axle to axle with factory strings
with draw stop peg and without

The bow tunes in almost every combination but always ends with nocking point 1/4 or more low. 


Any number 2 turbo cam users? Should i have just got the #3 and used shortest setting?


----------



## RAPTOR5 (Nov 27, 2016)

You have the 2.1 cam?


----------



## bigbucks9 (Nov 25, 2005)

the 2.1 cam was not for the turbo cam.


----------



## Hoytjosh (Jan 30, 2014)

This was a common issue with the #2.0 cam on the regular defiant but I haven't found this on the turbo cam, however I would try using a cable driven rest rather than a limb driven. Limb driven rest tend to tear higher than cable driven. I would try timing dead on with nock height level. Most of the Hoyt Defiant turbos I've tuned tuned this way. Also you can add more weight to the speed nocks on the top serving, that'll help too.


----------



## bigbucks9 (Nov 25, 2005)

i will do that josh and get back, thanks


----------



## bigbucks9 (Nov 25, 2005)

installed qad rest. same result. 1.5 inches high with level arrow.


----------



## Hoover388 (Oct 28, 2016)

What does your bareshaft look like at 20 yds? 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## carlitos615 (Sep 7, 2013)

Is the cam issue with all the 2.0 or just the target 2.0 bows?


----------

